# A letter to my Husband...



## OhioGirl

Husband,

Please *listen* to what I have to say, and *think* before you react or say anything.

For a long time I have been unhappy with our relationship.

But it is only recently that my eyes have been opened to it.

Please, THINK about this question:

When things were at their best between us; would you say they were really good?

I feel that the only time when I had no anxiety, no fear, no eggshells to walk on was the first 6 months of our marriage.

There was plenty of innuendo, mistrust and unhappiness to follow.

I know that in some ways I brought on that mistrust...but in plenty of others,the things you thought about were imagined.

Now, I look back and I know we were not ready for marriage. We believed (or at least I did) that love would conquer all. We both felt misunderstood at home, unloved and unwanted.

We felt we had found our soul-mates, the other half of ourselves, THE ONE.

We have been married for 20 yrs. and while we have good times and things we enjoy doing together...the mistrust is still there, the doubts, innuendos and the unhapiness, too.

It's time for me to me...to find my happiness. And for you to find yours too.


----------

